# World Championship 2006 Draw



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The result of the draw was just announced:

http://www.fiba.com/pages/en/index_en.asp?intro=0

Group A
Argentina 
Venezuela 
France
Serbia&Monte 
Lebanon 
Nigeria 

Group B
Spain 
Panama 
Germany 
Japan
Newzealand 
Angola 

Group C
Lituania 
Brazil 
Greece 
Turkey 
Australia 
Qatar 

Group D
USA 
Puerto Rico 
Slovenia 
Italy 
China 
Senegal


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Good, another chances to kick the a**es of USA :banana: :biggrin: 

J/k

The italian group is pretty equilibrated, nice one.

I can't wait !


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

italianBBlover said:


> Good, another chance to kick the a**es of USA :banana: :biggrin:


 And our first... :groucho:

well our group is probably the toughest one...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> Good, another chances to kick the a**es of USA :banana: :biggrin:
> 
> J/k
> 
> ...


Good, another chances to kick the a**es of Italia :banana: :biggrin: 
(China did beat Italia in World Championship 2002 :wink


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

oh sh*t....we are in the same group of the USA and China...
thare is also Porto rico,with Arroyo and Santiago(i like him,he playes some years ago in Rome,and for our league was very good)...i'm looking forward to see the first match of my country and i hope that Bargnani and Belinelli will call to join NT...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Good, another chances to kick the a**es of Italia :banana: :biggrin:
> (China did beat Italia in World Championship 2002 :wink


We weren't at Usa2002 :angel:


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Very early prediction:

Group A:
1. Argentina
2. France
3. Serbia and Montenegro
4. Venezuela
5&6. Lebanon and Angola

Group B:
1. Spain
2. Germany
3. New Zealand
4. Panama
5&6. Angola and Japan

Group C:
1. Lithuania
2. Greece
3. Australia
4. Brazil
5. Turkey
6. Quatar

Group D:
1. USA
2. Slovenia
3. Italy
4. Puerto Rico
5. China
6. Senegal

Eight-Finals:
Argentina - Panama: Argentina
France - New Zealand: France
Germany - S&M: S&M
Spain - Venezuela: Spain
Lithuania - Puerto Rico: Lithuania
Greece - Italy: Greece
Slovenia - Australia: Australia
USA - Brazil: USA

Quarter-Finals:
Argentina - Greece: Argentina
Spain - Australia: Spain
Lithuania - France: Lithuania
USA - S&M: USA

Semifinals:
Argentina - Spain: Argentina
USA - Lithuania: Lithuania

Final:
Argentina - Lithuania: Argentina

Of course, the final outcome will have nothing to do with this.


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

Genjuro said:


> Greece - Italy: Greece


tiè :wordyo: 
i don't think so...


----------



## francesco88 (Jan 15, 2006)

go serbia gooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
forza belgrado
forza italiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> Good, another chances to kick the a**es of Italia :banana: :biggrin:
> (China did beat Italia in World Championship 2002 :wink


Well, China defeated Italy only in a useless match (Italy already qualified while China out) in 2000 Olympic Games... in 2004 OG we kicked chinese asses by 40+ margin points (Yao under 10 pts)...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Toxicity said:


> Well, China defeated Italy only in a useless match (Italy already qualified while China out) in 2000 Olympic Games... in 2004 OG we kicked chinese asses by 40+ margin points (Yao under 10 pts)...


Hey, I was just kidding, bro. Of course Italy is better than China :angel:


----------



## francesco88 (Jan 15, 2006)

italy will win world cup! 
andrea bargnani the best!


----------



## Stockalone (Oct 6, 2005)

damn, group a quit tough with serbia, france and argentina, group b is much easier.
okay my opionion of the world championships:
Group A:
1. Argentina
2. Serbia and Montenegro
3. France
4. Venezuela
5. Nigeria
6. Lebanon

Group B:
1. Spain
2. Germany
3. New Zealand
4. Angola
5. Japan
6. Panama

Group C:
1. Lithuania
2. Brazil
3. Greece
4. Turkey
5. Australia
6. Quatar

Group D:
1. USA
2. Slovenia
3. Italy
4. Puerto Rico
5. China
6. Senegal

Eight-Finals:
Argentina - Angola: Argentina
Serbia - New Zealand: Serbia
Germany - France: France (unfortunately)
Spain - Venezuela: Spain
Lithuania - Puerto Rico: Lithuania
Brazil - Italy: Italy
Slovenia - Greece: Slovenia
USA - Turkey: USA

Quarter-Finals:
Argentina - Italy: Argentina
Spain - Slovenia: Spain
Lithuania - Serbia: Lithuania
USA - France: France

Semifinals:
Argentina - Spain: Argentina
France - Lithuania: Lithuania

Final:
Argentina - Lithuania: Lithuania


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

Stockalone said:


> Final:
> Argentina - Lithuania: Lithuania


please ,don't kidding me...this time THe USA NT will win...no way.with Colangelo and D'antoni there are no teams that could defeat the USA team


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Group C
Lituania
Brazil
Greece
Turkey
Australia
Qatar 

That's one hell of a tough division, take aways Qatar, and they're all good to great teams.

Group D might be just as tough though.


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

i don't think that Australia is so good.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Final:
Serbia - Lithuania


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

alexander said:


> Final:
> Serbia - Lithuania


Serbia?? :eek8: :laugh:


----------



## bombnavarro (Aug 19, 2004)

1. Argentina
2. Serbia and Montenegro
3. France
4. Venezuela
5. Nigeria
6. Lebanon

Group B:
1. Spain
2. Germany
3. New Zealand
4. Angola
5. Japan
6. Panama

Group C:
1. Lithuania
2. Brazil
3. Greece
4. Turkey
5. Australia
6. Quatar

Group D:
1. USA
2. Slovenia
3. Italy
4. Puerto Rico
5. China
6. Senegal

Eight-Finals:
Argentina - Angola: Argentina
Serbia - New Zealand: Serbia
Germany - France: France (unfortunately)
Spain - Venezuela: Spain
Lithuania - Puerto Rico: Lithuania
Brazil - Italy: Italy
Slovenia - Greece:Greece
USA - Turkey: USA

Quarter-Finals:
Argentina - Italy: Argentina
Spain - Greece : Spain
Lithuania - Serbia: Lithuania
USA - France: France

Semifinals:
Argentina - Spain: Argentina
France - Lithuania: Lithuania

Finals:
France - Spain: Spain
Argentina - Lithuania: Lithuania

Final Position: 1-Lithuania, 2- Argentina,3- Spain,4- France


----------



## Autodelta (Jan 23, 2006)

Luca said:


> i don't think that Australia is so good.


Ateam with Bogut and David Andersen couldn't be no good


----------



## Autodelta (Jan 23, 2006)

bombnavarro said:


> 1. Argentina
> 2. Serbia and Montenegro
> 3. France
> 4. Venezuela
> ...



Group A and D are ok. Italy everytime loose with Slovenia (la nostra "bestia Nera") :curse: 

In B at third Japan and 4th New Zealand
In C second Greece, third Brazil, 4th Australia....

Argentina - New Zealand ARGENTINA
Serbia Montenegro - Japan SERBIA MONTENEGRO
Germany - France DEUSCHTLAND
Spain - Venezuela ESPANA
Lithuania - Puerto Rico LIETUVA
Greece - Italy ITALIA :banana: 
USA - Australia USA
Slovenia - Brazil SLOVENJA

Argentina - Italy ITALIA (the Revenge) :banana: 
Spain - Slovenja SLOVENJA
Lithaunia - Serbia Montenegro SERBIA MONTENEGRO
USA - Germany USA

Italia - Slovenja SLOVENJA :curse: 
USA - Serbia Montenegro USA

USA - SLOVENJA----- USA :cheers:


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Toxicity said:


> Serbia?? :eek8: :laugh:


you are making fun of Serbian basketball...ha...the reigning World Champions :krazy:


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

alexander said:


> you are making fun of Serbian basketball...ha...the reigning World Champions :krazy:


You're outdated... of at least 4 years! :biggrin: 

Now Serbia is another team... and hasn't chances to make the final...


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Autodelta said:


> USA - SLOVENIA----- USA :cheers:


I wouldn`t mind seeing this kind of final!


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

me neither

...would be nice, eventhough not likely...


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

Autodelta said:


> Argentina - Italy ITALIA (the Revenge) :banana:


dove firmo? :biggrin:


----------



## Autodelta (Jan 23, 2006)

Luca said:


> dove firmo? :biggrin:


Io me la immagino con bomba allo scadere del Rigo...


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

wow..group c is so strong.Every team except qatar can beat each other


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Autodelta said:


> Group A and D are ok. Italy everytime loose with Slovenia (la nostra "bestia Nera") :curse:
> 
> In B at third Japan and 4th New Zealand
> In C second Greece, third Brazil, 4th Australia....
> ...



let your words come true :angel:


----------



## juanjo (Feb 11, 2006)

FINAL :
SPAIN- USA
WINNER USA
MVP PAU GASOL

SEMIFINALS
ARGENTINA-SPAIN- SPAIN. :biggrin: 
USA-GREECE - USA

:clap:


----------



## magictiger (Feb 15, 2006)

who are the current players that on the usa team for the world champs?
i heard lebron and kobe is anyone else confirmed


----------



## B-Ball Fan (Feb 15, 2006)

The only other player that has committed publicly is Shawn Marion.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2303542


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

USA roster will be anounced 1 week after All-Star weekend


----------

